# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Прошу помощи у поэтов форума.

## sibir-2008

Здравствуйте, я начинающий музыкальный руковод. в детском саду. Составляя сценарии к праздникам, использую материалы форума, за что бескрайне благодарна всем форумчанам, но бывают такие ситуации, когда приходится подключать свои творческие способности, то стишок подсочинить, то песенку...И вот сейчас готовлю День Земли и застопорилась на обращении Земли к детям. Хочу, чтобы  это было в стихотворной форме. По сценарию в конце праздника исполняется танец, девочка солистка - Земля выходит к детям...а дальше стих. Текст в прозе примерно такой: _Я-Земля, приветствую вас на своих просторах, благодарю вас дети за вашу доброту, я люблю вас, мы будем с вами дружить._ После сказанного Земля дарит детям корзину с саженцами или семенами, которые дети потом высаживают на своих участках..._(если возможно эту тему тоже отразить в стихотворении)._Заранее, благодарна всем кто откликнется! :flower:

----------


## overload

Может, как-то так...

Я - Земля, планета ваша,
я цветами вас украшу,
я добра и весела
от Москвы и до села,
всех вас в гости приглашаю
и цветами украшаю.


Пардон... Два раза "украсил"...
"и цветами одаряю"...

----------


## sibir-2008

Спасибочки, за "талчок"...Вот что у меня стало получаться...Если не трудно помогите закончить...

Я    земля – планета ваша
Весела я и добра
Я цветами мир украшу
Вам на радость, детвора.
Саженцы я вам дарю,
……………………………….
Всех я вас благодарю,
За тепло и дружбу! или За заботу и тепло!

----------


## overload

Саженцы я вам дарю,
И вас всех люблю.

Другое пока не видится.

----------


## Лев

> Саженцы я вам дарю,
> ……………………………….
> Всех я вас благодарю,
> За тепло и дружбу!


Саженцы я вам дарю,
Посадить их нужно!
Всех я вас благодарю,
За тепло и дружбу!

----------


## sibir-2008

*overload*, *Лев*, спасибо, Вам большое, выручили!!! :Tender:

----------


## overload

Лёва классный... он лучший.

----------


## sibir-2008

Не могу сомневаться! Но Вы мне тоже очень помогли, еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Anex

очень прошу помощи, помогите пожалуйста мне с текстом на буклет вокальный конкурс, 4 строчки 
я написал директор забраковал, слова должны присутствовать Роствертол, голоса, песня ну в таком жанре . заранее благодарен

----------


## Лев

> очень прошу помощи, помогите пожалуйста мне с текстом на буклет вокальный конкурс, 4 строчки 
> я написал директор забраковал, слова должны присутствовать Роствертол, голоса, песня ну в таком жанре . заранее благодарен


Что такое Роствертол? :Derisive:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Роствертол?


Это - российская авиастроительная компания и одноимённое авиастроительное предприятие, расположенное в Ростове-на-Дону. На протяжении свыше 60 лет на заводе производится авиационная техника, в том числе более 40 лет вертолёты марки Ми.

----------


## Лев

> очень прошу помощи, помогите пожалуйста мне с текстом на буклет вокальный конкурс, 4 строчки 
> я написал директор забраковал, слова должны присутствовать Роствертол, голоса, песня ну в таком жанре . заранее благодарен


Роствертол и авиация
В песнях воспеваются.
В их поддержке и овации
Голоса нуждаются!
(Конкурс наш нуждается)

----------


## Богиня

В песне раскрывается Душа,
Голос  - ее лучший дирижер!
Тем, кто обладает им сполна, -
Объявляет конкурс Роствертол!

----------


## egorOFF

> очень прошу помощи, помогите пожалуйста мне с текстом на буклет вокальный конкурс, 4 строчки 
> я написал директор забраковал, слова должны присутствовать Роствертол, голоса, песня ну в таком жанре . заранее благодарен


Плохо обрисовал ситуацию. Подробнее надо. Что за конкурс, какой буклет, как и где прозвучит... ну и в каком "жанре"?

----------


## Одарина

Роствертол помогает обжить небеса
И талантам расправит крылья,
Как в весеннем саду чтоб цвели голоса,
И в просторах чтоб песни кружили!

или вариант
Роствертол помогает обжить небеса
Он и песне расправит крылья.
Пусть звенят над просторами голоса,
А талантов у нас - изобилье!

----------


## AliSONchik

Помогите пожалуйста с дикторским текстом, на детский смотр-конкурс эстрадной песни. Сама пыталась сочинить, ничего стоящего не получается! И нигде найти не могу ничего подходящего, хотелось связать со звёздами, со звездопадом, с талантами Миусской земли. Помогите!!!!!! :Vishenka 28:

----------


## Зиновьев Владимир Иванови

Дорогие форумчане! Нужна ваша помощь! Танцевальному коллективу исполняется 20 лет,нужно поздравить в стихотворной форме,помогите!

----------


## Лев

Краткая история, имена руководителей и т.д.

----------


## Зиновьев Владимир Иванови

Хореографическая студия ''Арабеск'' при ДК город Сим,руководитель Саблукова Людмила Ивановна.Коллектив работает в жанре классического и современного танца.В 2008 г. присвоено звание ''Народный''

----------


## Лев

*Вам стукнуло уж двадцать лет.
Вас поздравляют, передают привет!
Танцуют все - огонь и блеск!
Танцуйте долго, "Арабеск"!

Руководит Людмила Саблукова
Так много лет, а что такого?
Вот балетмейстер Игорь Моисеев -
Немало было юбилеев!

Танцуйте с огоньком и блеском,
Достойны будьте "Арабеска"!
Танцуйте танец благородно,
Ведь "Арабеск" уже "Народный"!

Вам стукнуло уж двадцать лет.
Вас поздравляют, передают привет!
Танцуют все - огонь и блеск!
Танцуйте долго, "Арабеск"!*

----------


## Лев

> Помогите пожалуйста с дикторским текстом, на детский смотр-конкурс эстрадной песни. Сама пыталась сочинить, ничего стоящего не получается! И нигде найти не могу ничего подходящего, хотелось связать со звёздами, со звездопадом, с талантами Миусской земли. Помогите!!!!!!


*Яркие звёзды из Космоса светят,
 Конкурс осветят звёздочки-дети.
 Пусть эта сцена Космосом будет -
 Каждый споёт и вас не забудут!*

----------


## Зиновьев Владимир Иванови

Лев,спасибо огромное!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Валерьевна

_Вот, у меня тоже сочинилось вам..._

Мы поздравляем коллектив,
С названьем звонким «Арабеск»!
Все двадцать лет – эмоций всплеск,
Несёт он нам, и позитив!

Хип-хоп и вальс, фокстрот и фанк,
Репертуар необозрим,
Ведь «Арабеск» - и стиль, и ритм,
И мастерства почётный знак!

На сцене Танец вас собрал.
Созвездье творческих людей,
Нам дарят тысячи идей.
И юбилей ваш – не финал!

«Народным» коллектив ваш стал,
Желаем вам стремиться ввысь!
Ваш танец – пульс, дыханье, жизнь,
На сцене мира чтоб блистал!
 :flower:

----------


## Зиновьев Владимир Иванови

Валерьевна,просто супер!!! Огромное спасибо!!! :Taunt:

----------


## AliSONchik

Спасибо огромное!!!! =))

----------


## borisovna11

Доброго времени суток! В школе у дочери будет конкурс чтецов.Тема: все что связано со словом "память" Мне захотелось найти стихотворение трогательное от имени ребёнка- обращение ко взрослым о том, что бы они не забывали, как сами были детьми ...Вот как то так...Может кто встречал где такое, или сам может сочинить...Буду благодарна за любую помощь.

----------


## Лев

Скажи,  мечтал  ли  ты?
Сбывались  ли  твои  мечты?
Когда  был  молодым,
Казалось  было  всё  другим...
А  помнишь  старый  дом
И  детство-юность  в  доме  том?

За  годом  год  идёт
И  поезд  жизни  нас  не  ждёт.
Сквозь  годы  мчится  он,
Не  покидай  её  вагон.
Сказал  отец  в  тиши:
Остановись  и  не  спеши.

Взрослея  с  каждым  днём,
С  любовью  вспоминал  о  нём...
Мой  сын,  ты  не  спеши  -
Я  говорю  сейчас  в  тиши.
Когда-то  вспомнишь  ты,
Что  были  у  тебя  мечты.

Рэп:
Когда  деревья  были  выше,
Я  безрассудно  прыгал  с  крыши...
А  дом,  как  будто  был  дворец
И  в  нём  король  -  он  мой  отец
И  мама  королевой  рядом,
Его  ласкает  нежным  взглядом...

Когда-то  вспомнишь ты,
Что  были  у  тебя  мечты.
                   Лев Шафир :Smile3: 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/815632/

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> Доброго времени суток! В школе у дочери будет конкурс чтецов.Тема: все что связано со словом "память" Мне захотелось найти стихотворение трогательное от имени ребёнка- обращение ко взрослым о том, что бы они не забывали, как сами были детьми ...Вот как то так...Может кто встречал где такое, или сам может сочинить...Буду благодарна за любую помощь.


 Добрый вечер!
Набросала для вас, подойдет?

Ты помнишь, как был ребенком?
Как солнце светило ярко?
Поделки ты нес с продленки, 
Как в праздники ждал подарки?

Ты помнишь, как мама пела?
Как с папой играл ты в прятки?
Как жизнь пролететь успела...
Как детство твое было кратко...

Сегодня, придя с работы, 
Со мной поиграй скорее!
На час отложи заботы - 
Ведь завтра я буду взрослее.

Сегодня ты очень мне нужен,
Я все хочу делать вдвоем.
Спаси мое детство от стужи!
Ты помнишь, как было в твоем?

_Светлана Потапчук_

----------


## borisovna11

Спасибо Лев, очень понравилось стихотворение, заставляет думать.... но на конкурс для 8 летнего ребенка к сожалению не подойдет, дочь, боюсь,не сможет его правильно прочесть

*Svetlanachuk*,  спасибо что откликнулись на мою просьбу, попробуем ваш стих прочесть на конкурсе, а какое название?

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Вспомнить все!  :049:  Давайте назовем *Взрослому...* Пусть звучит призывом.

----------


## Зиновьев Владимир Иванови

Уважаемые форумчане,помогите пожалуйста переделать фразу ''у папочки сегодня день рождения'',эту песенку хотели спеть в концерте к 23 февраля и нужен текст приурочить к этому празднику.
 Я слышу поднебесных птичек пенье
 И музыка кружится надо мной.
 У папочки сегодня день рождения
 Он самый лучший, самый мой родной.

----------


## vavenkova

Может быть подойдет так:

Я слышу пенье птичек в поднебесье,
И музыка кружится надо мной.
Сегодня папин праздник-двадцать третье!
Он самый лучший, самый мой родной!

----------


## vavenkova

> Уважаемые форумчане,помогите пожалуйста переделать фразу ''у папочки сегодня день рождения'',эту песенку хотели спеть в концерте к 23 февраля и нужен текст приурочить к этому празднику.
>  Я слышу поднебесных птичек пенье
>  И музыка кружиться надомной
>  У папочки сегодня день рождения
>  Он самый лучший, самый мой родной


 Или так:
Сегодня день торжеств и красок полон,
И музыка кружится надо мной.
Сегодня праздник папин-праздник воина!
Мой папа самый лучший и родной!

----------


## oskar_65

> Я слышу поднебесных птичек пенье
>  И музыка кружиться надомной
>  У папочки сегодня день рождения
>  Он самый лучший, самый мой родной



Мой папа слышит птичек в поднебесье,
Он даже может с ними говорить.
Мой папа водку пьёт на Двадцать третье
За то, что надо Родину любить.
 :Victory:  :Grin:

----------


## Зиновьев Владимир Иванови

vavenkova, спасибо за помощь!!!

----------


## Одарина

> Я слышу поднебесных птичек пенье
> И музыка кружится надо мной.
> У папочки сегодня день рождения
> Он самый лучший, самый мой родной.


Я слышу поднебесных птичек пенье
И музыка кружится надо мной.
Мы празднуем сегодня день рождения
Российской нашей армии родной.

----------


## egorOFF

> Уважаемые форумчане,помогите пожалуйста переделать фразу ''у папочки сегодня день рождения'',эту песенку хотели спеть в концерте к 23 февраля и нужен текст приурочить к этому празднику.
>  Я слышу поднебесных птичек пенье
>  И музыка кружится надо мной.
>  У папочки сегодня день рождения
>  Он самый лучший, самый мой родной.


Я так понял  - "Непоседы" - песня "Папочка - папуля"...
Предлагаю :


 Сегодня день Защитников России
 И среди них есть у меня герой –
 Мой самый–самый сильный и красивый, 
 Мой папочка – любимый и родной.

----------


## Зиновьев Владимир Иванови

egorOFF,спасибо огромное вам!!! Да, это песня ''Папочка-папуля''

----------


## Татьяна Иванова

Добрый день! Очень нужна ваша помощь!
У сестры мужа Юбилей- 30 лет. Сложилась идея подарка своими руками- книга, на каждой странице которой фото соответствующее каждому году жизни- год, два, три и так до тридцати!
На каждой страничке хотим написать четверостишия, с хронологией жизни и пожеланиями. 
Может у кого то есть подобные стихи, или какие то идеи на этот счет. Помогите пожалуйста, с рифмой у нас не очень! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Elmal23

В семействе ....../фамилия семейства/
Весенним деньком,
Родился мальчишка в душе с огоньком.
Родители много имён перебрали 
И именем ..... сыночка назвали.

----------


## Elmal23

Мальчишка на радость родителям рос.
Рожденьем своим море счастья принёс.

Как все, учился в средней школе, 
Да только никак все, а лучше всех.
Благодаря старанью, силе воли,
Его ждал оглушительный успех.

----------


## Elmal23

Если в таком формате нужны стихи, пишите, придумаю!

----------


## Лена40

Уважаемые, форумчяне! Незнаю в этот ли раздел обращяюсь. Нужен лозунг к рисунку на тему: "Я, ты, он, она-вместе дружная страна!"

----------


## Лев

> Уважаемые, форумчяне! Незнаю в этот ли раздел обращяюсь. Нужен лозунг к рисунку на тему: "Я, ты она-вместе дружная страна!", он,


И раздел не тот и просьба весьма странная:
рисунок есть и лозунг тоже - *"Я, ты, он, она - вместе дружная страна!"* :Grin:

----------


## egorOFF

> Уважаемые, форумчяне! Незнаю в этот ли раздел обращяюсь. Нужен лозунг к рисунку на тему: "Я, ты, он, она-вместе дружная страна!"


Рисунок - в студию! :Smile3:

----------


## Лена40

> Рисунок - в студию!


Рисунок еще не нарисовали, но он будет отражать дружбу народов :Meeting:

----------


## Наташкин

Обращаюсь к поэтам и к тем, кто с рифмой дружит. Помогите сочинить четверостишия, необходимо для праздника на стадионе, для выхода коллективов на поле: вокальных, танцевальных, детей, молодежи, мам с колясками и детьми, и то что много наций проживает. Вот мои небольшие наброски, переделки
И в этот день в районе оживленье
Народ со всех концов спешит
На празднике у нас артисты интересные
И всем они известные: 
Народные, вокальные,  ансамбли танцевальные
На праздник собрались.
1.
Молодым везде дорога, 
Хорошо, что их  так много, 
Все мальчишки и девчонки, 
Не стоят сейчас в сторонке.

----------


## Наташкин

Вот, что у меня получилось, пожалуйста откорректируйте, или измените :Blush2: 
На празднике у нас артисты интересные
И всем они известные: 
Народные, вокальные,  ансамбли танцевальные
На площади у нас.
1.
Отряды молодежные, активные, серьёзные,  покажут высший класс.
2. 
Районные артисты и лучшие солисты, порадуют всех вас.
1.
И дети наши славные, веселые, забавные,
На празднике у нас.
2.
По дорожкам стадиона мамы  дружные идут, малышей своих везут.
Мы их сердечно поздравляем, здоровья деткам их желаем.
1.
На трибунах стадиона мы приветствуем гостей
С Днем района поздравляем, праздник наш мы открываем.

----------


## Валерьевна

> Помогите сочинить четверостишия,


***
На трибунах стадиона
Мы приветствуем гостей!
Поздравляем с Днём района 
Всех собравшихся друзей!

***
Юность дарит мечты, широту перспективы.
Молодёжь в объективе!  Мы приветствуем вас!
Пусть для вас будут двери Добра все открыты!
Зажигайте! Творите! Всё в ваших руках!

***
На стадионе слышаться овации!
Сегодня будет фейерверк сенсаций!
Глобальный звездопад талантов,
Знакомых нам и дебютантов:
Солисты, вокалисты и танцоры – 
Триумф артистов нашего района!

Как много граней у искусства,
Так уникальны коллективы!
Богатство языка и чувства,
Звучат и в танцах, и в мотивах.

***
На стадионе яркое явленье,
Шагает подрастающее поколенье!
Пока ещё, держась за ручку мамы.
Пусть счастье станет вашим талисманом!
Мы поздравляем малышей и мам,
Здоровья крепкого желаем вам!

***
Где проживает детство наше,
Там мир становится лишь краше!
Приветствуем вас, детвора!
Шагает с вами пусть мечта!
Таланты детские искрятся,
Поют, танцуют и резвятся!

Писала на скорую руку, поэтому немного примитивно, уж, как получилось :)

----------


## Лев

> Писала на скорую руку, поэтому немного примитивно


Ой, Анжела! Не скромничай :007:

----------


## PAN

*Валерьевна*, 

И где ты вообще, если позволишь???... :Grin: 

лето на дворе, пора уже...

----------


## Наташкин

*Валерьевна*,  Анжела, в самую точку, респект, бью челом :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Не скромничай


Спасибо за доверие  :Blush2:  и букетик



> лето на дворе, пора уже...


/мечтательно/
И я о том же, что пора,
Размножило веснушки лето,
Не за горами отпуск где-то,
Но, всё ж  пока, зовут дела,
Исчерпан сил лимит уже,
Я жду дыхание второе,
/оставят, может быть в покое/
Да, тот, кто верует – блажен…
 :Tender: 



> в самую точку


Наташа, я очень рада, что попала в тему.  :Ok:

----------


## ЮлияДмитриевна

Добрый день! Помогите придумать речевку-девиз команды "Ручеёк" (дети дошкольники 5-7лет из д/с "Ручеёк")для спортивных соревнований, очень хочется что-то задорное, спортивное, позитивное!!! Спасибо.

----------


## Лев

Хоть мал наш "Ручеёк" -
Рекой бурлит поток!

----------


## МКШВ

> Помогите придумать речевку-девиз команды "Ручеёк"


Ну,...например)))
*1-й:*    Ручеёк  вперёд бежит!
*Хор:* Он рекою стать спешит!
*1-й:*    Он препятствий не боится!
*Хор:* Сильным, смелым стать стремится!
*1-й:*    Может стать он водопадом!
*Хор:* Будут дети брызгам рады!
*1-й:*    Если силы он утроит -
*Хор:* Может, скоро станет морем!
*1-й:*    Ждёт медалий он победных!
*Хор:* Ручейку мечтать не вредно!

----------


## Valenta

> [Помогите придумать речевку-девиз команды "Ручеёк" (дети дошкольники 5-7лет из д/с "Ручеёк")для спортивных соревнований, очень хочется что-то задорное, спортивное, позитивное!!! Спасибо.[/COLOR]


Ждёт побед спортивных взлёт
Наш детсадик "Ручеёк"!!!
***********************
Вариант:
Ждёт побед спортивных взлёт
Детский сад наш "Ручеёк"!!!

----------


## overload

М-да... "Взлёт" и "Ручеёк" - великая рифма, Вы хорошо подумали?

По теме: я бы попытался придумать нечто Бу! Ра! Ти! Но!.
Ибо на "Ручеёк" рифму придумать сложно.
Ру! Ручки вверх! Че! Человечки наши! Ёк! Присели! Ру-Че-Ёк! Та тара тара, дара... ну как-то так.
Несколько необычно, но я только тему дал, развить можно как угодно.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Начинается река?
- С ручейка!
Станет бурным, как поток
- Ручеёк!*

----------


## overload

Алён, молодец! Я про то не подумал. Поток - ручеёк... хорошо.

----------


## Лилия Sunny

Мы- команда "Ручеек"
Мчимся мы всегда вперед.
Будем вместе мы шагать
И награды получать..


или

Поддержи болельщик нас
Мы- команда супер-класс

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Дорогой ты наш дружок,
Мы хотим, чтоб ты развлек
Нас, команду Ручеек!
Подари нам кошелек
И с конфетами кулек!
Как, понятен наш намек?
ОЙ, СКОРЕЕ НАУТЕК!!! :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Учитывая возраст 5-7 лет:  :Smile3: 

Мы - команда Ручеек!
Мы, как зайки, прыг-да-скок!
Мы летим, как Горбунок!
Мы плывем, как катерок!
И хоть сильный мы игрок,
Поддержи ты нас, дружок!!!

----------


## overload

*Svetlanachuk*, 
Светланочка, как раз учитывая возраст 5-7 лет они просто это не выговорят же!!!! Им как можно меньше слов надо.
Я тут подумал, кстати, почему все зацикливаются на рифме слова "Ручеёк", зачем?
Сразу выскакивает буквально миллион слоганов, ""Ручеёк" у нас такой, тыры-пыры неплохой", ""Ручеёк у нас один тыры-пыры обалдин" - я так, навскидку швыряюсь, сама идея.
Вот вы меня этой темой устали...  :Smile3: 
Спать полез, снится: "Ах, ручеё-ё-о-очек-ручеё-ё-о-ок..."
Чёрт те что, ей-ГейтЦу...  :Grin: 
По теме, если серьёзно - надо от стандарта отвалить, тогда правда получится. Дети - они правду чувствуют.
Им трудно выговаривать "ч", "ш", "щ".
Они ж у нас косноязычные, не все же Игори Кирилловы.
Потому и надо на это делать упор... это я так считаю, возможно, я и неправ.
Ручеёк - он что? Он - журчит, течёт. Их когда много - речка получается.
Там в нём - рыбки, буераки-реки-раки...
Следовательно: движение надо дать, поступательное.
Типа: Мы плывём, мы - журчим, наш девиз - по-бе дим!!!
Ну, как-то... я не знаю. Слишком много написал.

ЗЫ. Перед тем, как кнопку "Отправить" нажал -  в башку пришло:
Президент - Путин,
"Ручеёк" - будет.

Гы.. а что - и политкорректно, и коротко.

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> *Svetlanachuk*, 
> Светланочка, как раз учитывая возраст 5-7 лет они просто это не выговорят же!!!!


Проверено на 5-летнем сыне))))))))) Ему понравилось. В любом случае, форум тем и ценен, что предложили много вариантов на любой вкус, есть из чего выбрать...

Главное, чтобы соперники не назывались Бобры, а то будет нашему Ручейку и бежим, и течем... :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## overload

Ох фигасе - Бобры...  :Grin:  Я уже ржунимагу))))
Вообще смешно, мне даже уже интересно, а как получится в идеале???
Дети - они всегда дети, они - непосредственные, клёвые и не сволочи, это мы, вырастая, превращаемся в козлов, а они - чистые, правильные.
Тут прикол, ладно, не в тему, модеры уберут, если что. Но!
Мой племяш, это вообще уникум-мальчишка, та-а-акое рубит - хоть стой, хоть падай.
Ты им всем отвечаешь?
Я так... ну... примерно всем.
Они тебе все отвечают?
Я так... не все, но примерно.
Он: А нахера тебе такие примерные?\


Вот... ребёнок, через хрен-колоду язык его продуман...

----------


## ЮлияДмитриевна

Спасибо Вам огромное, великие поэты форума!!! С вашего позволения, вот что получилось в итоге                       
*Мы - команда "Ручеек"
Мчимся мы всегда вперед. 
Мы плывём, мы - журчим, 
Наш девиз – мы победим!!!*

----------


## overload

*ЮлияДмитриевна*, 
Юля, молодец.
Пусть немножко корявенько, но - главное - прямо, точно и детям понятно.
Хорошо, я рад за вас.

----------


## Наташкин

Дорогие, уважаемые рифмоплеты, я опять к вам за помощью. Наша девочка участвует в Лондонской олимпиаде, в беге на 5000 км, Лена Наговицина, 10 августа бежит в финале. А 14, 15  уже у нас, организуем день физкультурника. И нужно ее как-то оригинально встретить. Если кто может откликнитесь, написать небольшую ОДУ, :Blush2:  на тему спорта, бега, побед. За раннее благодарю.

----------


## Лилия Sunny

*Наташкин*, а почему у вас на аватарке моя фотография?

----------


## Лилия Sunny

> Дорогие, уважаемые рифмоплеты, я опять к вам за помощью. Наша девочка участвует в Лондонской олимпиаде, в беге на 5000 км, Лена Наговицина, 10 августа бежит в финале. А 14, 15  уже у нас, организуем день физкультурника. И нужно ее как-то оригинально встретить. Если кто может откликнитесь, написать небольшую ОДУ, на тему спорта, бега, побед. За раннее благодарю.


Бег, занятие очень простое
 Не требует больших затрат
 А польза для здоровья большая
 И в жизни все идет на лад.

 Но люди этого не понимают
 Только, когда болезни одолевают
 Начинают цепляться за БЕГ,
 Но только упорных ждет успех.

 БЕГ панацея от многих бед
 Полюби его и счастлив будешь
 БЕГ здоровье тебе принесет
 И в жизни опорой будет.

 Жизнь наша годами прирастает
 Но любовь к бегу не пропадает
 Становишься старше, года идут
 И новые старты нас ждут.

----------


## Лилия Sunny

Спорт – это жизнь, это радость, здоровье,
Разнообразные игры с друзьями.
Спорт – и работа до изнеможенья,
И тренировки, чтоб все проиграли.
Многие годы без отдыха были:
И уставал ты, и падал вдруг вниз,
Но достиженья тебя поднимали.
Нередко за это давали и приз!
Вон стадион – рукоплещут трибуны!
Море вокруг разноцветных огней!
Перед тобой беговая дорожка…
Себе говоришь ты: «Быстрее, быстрей!»
Ты победил, ты – герой на сегодня.
Хвалебные песни повсюду звучат.
Люди чужие тебя поздравляют,
И про победу все говорят.

----------


## Лилия Sunny

Ты заработал, заслужил!
На тренировки ты все силы положил!
И вот заветная награда теперь твоя!
Я очень рада! И поздравляю, счастья не тая!

С с победой, с призом и успехом,
Сегодня чествуем тебя!
И можно вспомнить уж со смехом,
Чрез что пришлось тебе пройти,
На пьедестал, чтобы взойти!

Но главное — ты верил сам в себя!
Гордятся тобой все и, безусловно я!
В успех тебе зажжён зелёный свет!
Желаем ещё тысячу побед!

----------


## ekaterina 1206

Я хореограф, ставлю танец для красивых повзрослевших девушек 15-16 лет. Так хочется эпилогом к танцу прочитать стихотворение, но мои поиски пока не увенчались успехо. Может быть вы поможете. Стихотворение должно быть пронзительным, чтобы сразу настроить на лирический лад танца, не большое, максимум 8 строчек, на тему как вы повзрослели, стали девушками, может быть что-то про первую любовь. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Елена Ромашова

Дорогие друзья, очень нужны стихи про школу. Красивые, душевные. Желательно от имени родителя.(если нет, я переделаю). Участвуем в "Школе года". Помогите!!!

----------


## strelka_64

> Дорогие друзья, очень нужны стихи про школу. Красивые, душевные. Желательно от имени родителя.(если нет, я переделаю). Участвуем в "Школе года". Помогите!!!


Нашла в инете

Памятью дышат оконные рамы,
В сердце тревога, - букеты из роз…
Бегали папы по школе и мамы
Те, что не могут сдержать теплых слез…

Дети из прошлого водят детишек
В стены, которые дОроги им.
Сколько девчонок и сколько мальчишек
Школу зовут «своим домом вторым!»
Пусть поколенья сменяют порядки,
Но никогда не сотрутся года,-
Первые буквы, учебник, тетрадки,
Первый звонок, - это все навсегда!

Все, как и прежде, лишь новые лица,
Новые судьбы, учителя…
Вырастут дети, и будет им сниться:
Школа родная, свой класс и друзья…

Клёны, растущие в дворике, груши.
Тополь великий, - уже старожил…
Учителя, вам доверены души!
Дай Бог здоровья вам, счастья и сил!

----------


## Гумочка

Дорогие друзья, очень нужна ваша помощь!!! Я уже писала в темке у ведущих  свою просьбу о помощи в составлении визитки конкурсанта ко Дню отцов... Дублирую свою просьбу здесь у вас, надеясь на вашу помощь...  Только сегодня стало известно имя участника, соответственно, нужно срочно готовить презентацию "под него". Очень прошу откликнуться мастеров, которые на "ТЫ" с рифмой!!! Хочется представить участника в стихотворной форме... Вот что удалось узнать о нём: Николай Иванович - 65 лет, начальник управления "Ставропольмелиоводхоз" - обеспечивание подачи технической воды для полива с/х культур (для наших степных засушливых районов Ставрополья это ОЧЕНЬ нужная профессия -ГИДРОТЕХНИК) В своей профессии он с 1966 года, занимал разные должности, вырос до начальника. ОБАЛДЕННЫЙ хозяйственник, дом и приусадебный участник - всё рукотворное, непередаваемой красоты и дизайна, такое надо видеть! С юношества увлекается радиоаппаратурой, собирает экспонаты для своего домашнего музея, выставлял свою экспозицию в районном музеи, готовит дома отдельное помещение для стационарного музея, чтобы все желающие могли в любое время прийти и познакомиться с экспонатами. Супруга Любовь ему под стать, в этом году отмечают 40-летний юбилей совместной жизни. Воспитали троих детей: дочь Наталья (индивидуальный предприниматель), сыновья Андрей (занимается изготовлением, сборкой мебели) и Дмитрий (бригадир в автосалоне "Тойота") живут в Питере, такие же "рукастые", как и папа. У Николая Ивановича 3-ое внуков: Никита (17 лет, учится в прфильном классе "Роснефть"), Иван (11 лет) и Ева (6 лет). Семья очень дружная, добрая, наверное, уникальная в нашем селе. Вот так сумбурно и много написала о замечательном моём односельчанине, хочется достойно его представить на районном конкурсе. Глава дала срок до утра оформить все мысли в единую картину и сделать хорошую компьютерную презентацию. Прошу вас, дорогие друзья, откликнитесь, помогите! Заранее СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Дорогие мэтры поэзии, обращаюсь к вам за помощью нужно написать стих, содержание должно быть в таком плане: (ПИШУ КОРЯВО!)
ВЕк прогреса, технологий мы стремительно идем и касающиеся вопросы мы друг другу задаем.
Ищем мы ответы новые на вопросы очень важные
И на все ваши вопросы даст ответ наш консультационный центр
Молодежь пусть не стесняется там вопросы задавать.
Осветят программы все, о проектах  самых разных, с трудоустройством, юридические консультации, о молодежной политике  и многое другое....


Нужны стихи содержание примерное  я написала. Перед открытием молодежного консультационного центра основнаЯ задача оказание бесплатных   юридических и психологический услуг, а также консультация по всем направления гос. молодежной политики. 
 Пожалуйста помогите!

----------


## Натали Птичка

*Здравствуйте, уважаемые поэты и поэтессы!!! Обращаюсь к вам за помощью, т.к. этим искусством совершенно не владею... а очень надо сочинить трогательное поздравление. Последняя надежда на вас...* ПОМОГИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!  :flower: 
 В общем, мне нужно поздравление с юбилеем детского сада (50 лет). Оно должно быть адресовано детскому саду, его сотрудникам, и конечно, же заведующей детского сада. Детский сад - один из лучших в городе, заведующая Мария Семеновна - мудрый и понимающий руководитель, замечательный человек, который всегда поддерживает сваоих подчиненных, обаятельная женщина. Детский сад участвует в инновационных проектах, несет такую сложную миссию: в детском саду воспитанниками являются очень сложные дети (заболевания ДЦП, аутизм и т.д.). Но, про это можно и не говорить или очень аккуратно... Пожалуйста, помогите!!!! Эти люди достойны красивейшего поздравления, жаль, что я не могу этого сделать... Могу петь, могу танцевать, на фортепиано играть... а вот сочинять стихи...  :No2:  никак не могу, а меня попросили красиво поздравить... Перерерыла интернет, и поняла, что это слишком личное, чтобы подошли общие фразы. Вот и вспомнила про любимы Ин-ку... Это надо на эту пятницу

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Дорогие форумчане, помогите поправить  ( за основу взяты стихи  Петра Давыдова). Конкурс "учитель года" у нас традиционно проходит в конце декабря.  и нужно с новогодней тематики перейти на финал конкурса учитель года.
ДЕТИ.
 Ну, наконец, уже декабрь!
И. значит, скоро – Новый год!

Успеть закончить все дела бы –
Год завершается вот-вот!

Как здорово, что скоро – Новый Год!
И мы уже готовы к этой встрече,
И кажется – нет лучше ничего,
Чем конкурс завершить  «Учитель года!».

Проходит год, подводятся итоги.
Планы строятся: кого-то что-то ждет.
Как всегда случится многое,
Будет что - не знаешь наперед.

Давайте вспоминать удачи,
И радости минувших дней!
Чтоб наша жизнь казалась ярче
Гирлянды праздничных огней!

Мы очень рады видеть вас 
Сегодня в  праздничном наряде, 
Ваш долгожданный час настал 
Все конкурсанты  перед вами.

----------


## Северяночка

> помогите поправить


Может, не совсем то что нужно, но так получилось))

Вот на дворе уже декабрь!
И, значит, скоро – Новый год!
Успеть закончить все дела бы –
Год завершается вот-вот!

Пришла пора -  подводятся итоги,
За конкурс мы болеем всей душой.
Пусть судьи  к вам не будут очень строги….
Кто ж победитель? Вот вопрос большой!

Учитель года -  нету выше звания,
И благодарности, пожалуй, больше нет
Для человека, у кого призвание
Дарить  любовь и знать на всё ответ….


Давайте вспоминать наши удачи,
И радости минувших  звонких  дней!
Чтоб  жизнь сверкала и искрилась ярче
Гирлянд из сотни праздничных огней!


Вот час настал – его так долго ждали,
Мы рады очень, очень видеть вас
В таком огромном и нарядном зале
Все конкурсанты нам покажут класс!

----------

